# Punch Coronas



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Popular vendor seams to have an insane deal on these right now. Anyone with any thoughts on this cigar.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I am an idiot. My original heading was for Partagas Coronas when meant Punch


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> I am an idiot. My original heading was for Partagas Coronas when meant Punch


Want me to change it and delete the Partagas reviews?


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Want me to change it and delete the Partagas reviews?


If you don't mind


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Partagas Coronas*

Just hope that while you are asking for reviews, that people don't dwindle the supply down right before your very eyes.:ss
It's happening right now.
Given the name PUNCH, you would think that these things retain alot of their punch through the years, and I would imagine that only with reasonable storage can that take place. Myworry would be that by the time you get them, only about one third of the box will be sublime. the rest will taste expired. Just IME. I'll let you know when they come in.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

They are good cigars. Buy them up while you have the chance!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

The one I smoked had a stiff, but not enough to be annoying, draw. The flavor was great, though. It also burned for an inordinate amount of time (for a corona). 

While buying aged stock can def. be hit or miss, IMHO jump on these!


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

adsantos13 said:


> The one I smoked had a stiff, but not enough to be annoying, draw. The flavor was great, though. It also burned for an inordinate amount of time (for a corona).
> 
> While buying aged stock can def. be hit or miss, IMHO jump on these!


I ordered a box a while ago and have smoked through 3 or 4 of them so far.. They're a great value stick. I usually have some burn issues at the end, but it's still a good tasting stick and at the price, damnnnn


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Great cigar..smoked one last night..I bought them all up though.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I have two boxes of these from a questionable year. They are great when they draw but I have been having issues in that department.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Some of us were chatting offline about what to expect on these. I am predicting mummies on my end, but _old_ should certainly take some of the draw issues away, IME. My question is, who'sbackyard were these stored in for ten years. I HTG not some freaking hot warehouse, but that's my prediction. Why haven't they mysteriously gone out of stock on the general list, and appeared newly instock on the aged list? Questions questions.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> I am an idiot. My original heading was for Partagas Coronas when meant Punch


Dumb @ss


----------



## yoshi94564 (May 1, 2006)

Any updates on these?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Here is my take, I have a couple of boxes have a box from that same vendor in the same box code range. If I had the money available I would increase my standing stock to 8 boxes which is a high commitment from me. Especially at that price. I told many close friends as soon as I saw that price, buy as many as you can afford they are great sticks.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Bought some 98s. Some have tight draws but the others are smoking great.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Sounds generally positive. 
Can't wait for mine to show up in the mail :ss


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

They were like Uncle Joe from Petticoat Junction, movin kinda slow. But well worth the wait. However, I am looking forward to some PMs about youse guy's impressions of the warranty seal under the XY seal.....hmmmmmm.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> They were like Uncle Joe from Petticoat Junction, movin kinda slow. But well worth the wait. However, I am looking forward to some PMs about youse guy's impressions of the warranty seal under the XY seal.....hmmmmmm.


 Care to elaborate? PM me.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Care to elaborate? PM me.


XYnnnnnnn serial #s usually means the box was reinspected. Serial numbering didn't start until 2001. Seeing serial codes on 1998 boxes is a little unusual if you are not aware of what XY means.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> XYnnnnnnn serial #s usually means the box was reinspected. Serial numbering didn't start until 2001. Seeing serial codes on 1998 boxes is a little unusual if you are not aware of what XY means.


Thanks. I'll have to look at my box when I home.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

What I discovered UNDER the XY seal was a smaller warranty seal, with what LOOKED like a semi-gloss surface as opposed to the engraved feel of the new seal. However, there was alot of adhesive residue from the XY seal, so I am not sure what the surface actually was, but it wsa smaller for sure. My only experience in pre-2000 boxes was the comically large warranty seal on my old 98 Sanchos and Punch Churchills, but I imagine there were several sizes at one time, kind of like what you get on the minis and clubs. If they put a regular sized warranty seal on clubs, it would take over the box. Perhaps there was one seal for boxes under a certain dimension and one for those over that dimension. Sadly, not sure about that. But to taste and see them, they are not likely fakes, if that comes to anyon'e mind, even though they were a bit short for the box size which I found odd, too. What they taste like is old havanas, though. I am content.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> *What I discovered UNDER the XY seal was a smaller warranty seal, with what LOOKED like a semi-gloss surface as opposed to the engraved feel of the new seal. However, there was alot of adhesive residue from the XY seal, so I am not sure what the surface actually was, but it wsa smaller for sure.* .


They usually just put the newer XY seal over the old seal. I've seen this in several cabs. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> They usually just put the newer XY seal over the old seal. I've seen this in several cabs. I wouldn't worry about it.


Oh, I wasn't worried about it, I knew what I was looking at, that's why I called it an XY seal, instead of a "wtf is this seal with an xy on it."  What I didn't know for sure, but now I do, is that the OLD seals could have been that small for a box that large. I can see sealing a cab of de depute's with a seal that small, but the Punch Coronas box is not really all that small. One step up in churchills, the seals are enormous. But now I have seen photographs of old Punch Coronas boxes and the seal is definitely that small. Other revisado type boxes I have seen, the two seals were the same size.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Anybody smoked 99s yet? How does it compare to the 98s?


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

cigarflip said:


> Anybody smoked 99s yet? How does it compare to the 98s?


Just had a '99 on Saturday. It was pretty damn good... the draw was a bit tight but it was still worth smoking. I can't say compared to the '98s since I have never had a '98 but the box of '99s I have on their way will make me happy...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Anybody smoked 99s yet? How does it compare to the 98s?


taste the same to me..firm draw..but good. you wont like them though..pls dont buy them all uncle..:r


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

And those mofos are _*GONE!*_ I am actually late, ,they were gone yesterday. Sad, I wanted 3 more. And every one I have smoked has been tight, but none were unsmokeable. I think I heard it referred to in a review offsite as a draw that 'forces me to take my time and enjoy the cigar', and I think that about sums it up. A great brutha sent me an illusione, well 3 actually, and I smoked the one sized like a SHORT, and the draw was firm but sufficient, and it did indeed force me to slow down.

Seems like alot of places are rolling out this old stock right now, most without markup. I think it's time for folks to sit on some cash and wait a bit. The vitola you are looking for is soon to pop up.


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> And those mofos are _*GONE!*_ I am actually late, ,they were gone yesterday. Sad, I wanted 3 more. And every one I have smoked has been tight, but none were unsmokeable. I think I heard it referred to in a review offsite as a draw that 'forces me to take my time and enjoy the cigar', and I think that about sums it up. A great brutha sent me an illusione, well 3 actually, and I smoked the one sized like a SHORT, and the draw was firm but sufficient, and it did indeed force me to slow down.
> 
> Seems like alot of places are rolling out this old stock right now, most without markup. I think it's time for folks to sit on some cash and wait a bit. The vitola you are looking for is soon to pop up.


Oh, they're not gone. Just now in the "Aged" section at twice the price! Glad I got in before the change...


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

romwarrior said:


> Oh, they're not gone. Just now in the "Aged" section at twice the price! Glad I got in before the change...


Holy crap, they did it AGAIN! Somebody was complaining last month about the Punch Black Princes that just up and disappeared, then popped in to the AGED section at a huge markup. Not that they don't have the right to do that, and not forgetting that they did Blow em out for two weeks, allowing me to get 6 :chk

but that's cold.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> What I discovered UNDER the XY seal was a smaller warranty seal, with what LOOKED like a semi-gloss surface as opposed to the engraved feel of the new seal. However, there was alot of adhesive residue from the XY seal, so I am not sure what the surface actually was, but it wsa smaller for sure. My only experience in pre-2000 boxes was the comically large warranty seal on my old 98 Sanchos and Punch Churchills, but I imagine there were several sizes at one time, kind of like what you get on the minis and clubs. If they put a regular sized warranty seal on clubs, it would take over the box. Perhaps there was one seal for boxes under a certain dimension and one for those over that dimension. Sadly, not sure about that. But to taste and see them, they are not likely fakes, if that comes to anyon'e mind, even though they were a bit short for the box size which I found odd, too. What they taste like is old havanas, though. I am content.


Any pictures? Love the visual.

OX


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Nah, modesty and forum unwritten rules preclude me from sharing such *****graphy. But they are plumey and old smelling, like my grandmother. Damn, what a prudish piece of software, it blanked out pore-no.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Holy crap, they did it AGAIN! Somebody was complaining last month about the Punch Black Princes that just up and disappeared, then popped in to the AGED section at a huge markup. Not that they don't have the right to do that, and not forgetting that they did Blow em out for two weeks, allowing me to get 6 :chk
> 
> but that's cold.


Had not noticed they had moved them to the Aged section. You are right that is cold. Glad I got 3 box at least 1st.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Speaking of ordering, did you see those QdO coronas?


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Speaking of ordering, did you see those QdO coronas?


Very tempting indeed.

OX


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

OpusXtasy said:


> Very tempting indeed.
> 
> OX


It's tough to ponder. I know the brand is known for it's soft, herbal, very non-typical flavors, I have had many of the julieta2 'Imperiales', but they have all been under 5 years of age. I am scared to see what almost ten years will do to one. Scared in a good way, I guess, since I will smoke them up without complaint, but it makes me wonder where they were stored all that time and if they have anything left. Self-aging really sets my mind at ease. Watching that space has really turned into a fun part of my day, wish it moved faster, sometimes glad it doesn't.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> It's tough to ponder. I know the brand is known for it's soft, herbal, very non-typical flavors, I have had many of the julieta2 'Imperiales', but they have all been under 5 years of age. I am scared to see what almost ten years will do to one. Scared in a good way, I guess, since I will smoke them up without complaint, but it makes me wonder where they were stored all that time and if they have anything left. Self-aging really sets my mind at ease. Watching that space has really turned into a fun part of my day, wish it moved faster, sometimes glad it doesn't.


Agreed. I have had such better luck with self aging verses buying vintage stock. It is tempting now with the 2000 stuff though at some of the prices out there. I know the QdO coronas won't disappoint. A buddy of mine actually thinks they taste like Davidoffs.

OX


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Speaking of ordering, did you see those QdO coronas?


Yep grabbed two.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> Bought some 98s. Some have tight draws but the others are smoking great.


I grabbed a box of 98's a few months ago and more than half were too tight and unsmokable. The ones that had a draw were pretty tasty though.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Smoked three of the 98 Punch Coronas recently. Two were really awesome and one had an unworkable draw. I wish I had picked up more of these.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

OpusXtasy said:


> I know the QdO coronas won't disappoint. A buddy of mine actually thinks they taste like Davidoffs.
> 
> OX


I think the QdO Imperiales is one of the best CCs out there, so I had no problem with those Coronas. Even if they are only half as sweet and tastey as the Imperiales they will be worth every cent.


----------



## NAV3 (Aug 8, 2007)

Smoked one of these with a friend...it was a decent cigar but it didn't quite blow my face off


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

NAV3 said:


> Smoked one of these with a friend...it was a decent cigar *but it didn't quite blow my face off*


Try this, guaranteed to blow your face off.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> I think the QdO Imperiales is one of the best CCs out there, so I had no problem with those Coronas. Even if they are only half as sweet and tastey as the Imperiales they will be worth every cent.


I've only had one of these from my box, and I found it flavorless and flat. That was of curse a day or so after receiving them. I'll revisit these in short order since they have now been at rest for a couple of months.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Addiction said:


> I've only had one of these from my box, and I found it flavorless and flat. That was of curse a day or so after receiving them. I'll revisit these in short order since they have now been at rest for a couple of months.


Lemme know how that goes, B... I've not had any luck with the 01 QdO Coronas I've had (only a couple, but still...). The recent production ones, on the other hand, are quite tasty.


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

Some pretty opposite views of these. I'm curious - for those that haven't been enjoying these, what year are they? I just yesterday got some '98s but they will have to sit for a while before I try one.

And DBall - I sure hope those QDO's turn around. I have a box of '01s on the way!


----------

